# ATSC to DVB-T converter for mobile TV



## ionlyknowy (Mar 8, 2010)

I recently purchased the following head unit for my truck.
ht tp://www. chinavasion.com/product_info.php/pName/road-king-7-inch-highdef-car-dvd-player-with-gps-and-dvbt/

It is a head unit that will play digital TV transmitted over the air. The only problem is that the head unit only accepts DVB-T signal for the TV. I live in the USA and we do not get DVB-T format transmission and we only get ATSC format. 

I want to put up an antenna that will pick up the ATSC transmission here in the USA and route that signal to a converter/decoder box that will convert the ATSC signal to the DVB-T format that is required for the head unit to play TV. 

Does anyone know if such a box exists? Where can I buy one?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

No, no such box exists, which is why you don't want to buy Euro equipment for use in the US.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like forum spam to me. :nono:


----------

